# Problems with access key ?



## Fotoshark (9 Sep 2011)

Hey, I applied online over a month ago, paperwork I needed to acquire lengthened out the process unfortunately.  However the issue seems to be that I cannot access my file online thru the defences site.  I've only ever been able to access it maybe 4 times collectively over the past 2 months.  Once since sending off my recent batch of paperwork ...  Everytime I log in it seems to give me this error "General Saml Partner Error."  I thought maybe it was just my computer so I tried others and to no avail nothing changed same error.

My question is basically is anyone else possibly having the same issue ?

It is the access key site www.cledacces-accesskey.gc.ca allows you to track your progress of application online ...  No call yet either which is why I'd like to see my file info as once last week I managed to get it to work and noticed I may have missed a few pieces of paperwork however now I cannot access it to find out ... ?

At quick glance I noticed something along the lines of Letter of references (2) being needed but that wasn't in my initial paperwork to be sent out I never got mention of that at all...  Also upon doing some research I've been lead to believe there's specific guidelines to follow with those reference letters.  So I'd rather find that out before asking 2 of my references to write me one only to find out they did it incorrectly or I misinformed them ...  Any ideas ?


Any help is greatly appreciated, thanks 

- T.


----------



## m.k (9 Sep 2011)

Can't help you with the access key problem...but when I applied I noticed that I needed 2 letters of reference, had them written for me, and when I actually handed in my paperwork at the Recruiting Centre I was told that they were not needed. I don't quite remember if the recruiter even took them or not...but considering I can't find them anywhere in my file cabinet I assume he kept them for shits and giggles.


----------



## Fotoshark (9 Sep 2011)

See now that's the funnyish part ... It never said anywhere in the paperwork I filled out that I needed em but hr one day last week I got that site to work with my file progress info it said required on them .. And I've yet to hear from them since mailing the next bit of paperwork 2 weeks ago.  Just don't wanna miss somethin that's all.  I also don't think too many ppl have used the access key site upon applying online, it's useful when it works tho..

-T.


----------



## m.k (9 Sep 2011)

See that's exactly where I read that I needed reference letters as well...it took like a month for 2 reliable people to write good letters and when I tried to apply the recruiter was almost flabbergasted at the fact that I had reference letters. If it gives you peace of mind, by all means get them done. My experience was one of thousands, another situation might be entirely different


----------



## Fotoshark (10 Sep 2011)

My question for that M.K. Is, is there a specific format the letters need to be written or anything special to them?  And upon completion do I just mail them off to the recruiting center where I've already sent my last bit of paper work? (references, employment history etc).


-T.


----------



## 421_434_226 (10 Sep 2011)

You are not currently required to submit letters of reference, the site is referring to an old requirement.  If you have any questions or are unsure of something please contact your local recruiting centre or the Canadian Forces National Recruiting Centre (CFNRCC).
If you have applied online wait for the response email from the CFNRCC (it may take a few days) the email will have specific instructions on submitting documents that your application requires. Not all applications require the same documentation, it is somewhat dependent on the type of entry plan or occupations chosen.


----------



## Fotoshark (10 Sep 2011)

Gizmo 421 said:
			
		

> You are not currently required to submit letters of reference, the site is referring to an old requirement.  If you have any questions or are unsure of something please contact your local recruiting centre or the Canadian Forces National Recruiting Centre (CFNRCC).
> If you have applied online wait for the response email from the CFNRCC (it may take a few days) the email will have specific instructions on submitting documents that your application requires. Not all applications require the same documentation, it is somewhat dependent on the type of entry plan or occupations chosen.



Thank you, answer very helpful   I managed to find away around the access key issue Im having however I dunno if itll work all the time thats all.  On another note Ive got that email and sent the next batch of info off just waiting to hear back from them now I guess as to when the test is or whatever the next step is 

- T.


----------



## matthew1786 (1 Nov 2011)

Hey, I'm having the same error with Firefox, and when I try on Internet Explorer it somewhat works a little better. What work around did you come up with to access the site? Thanks!


----------



## Big Bite 33 (24 Dec 2011)

I was working on my online application through access key, and I was told there was a 'General time out.' No matter how many times I try to access the site to continue my application, it shows this message promptly and I can't get anywhere.

Any ideas how I can skirt around this annoying prob? I am using safari...

Thanks!


----------



## Maxadia (26 Dec 2011)

This is the first time I have seen anything to do with an online access key.  Are you able to track an application that has been submitted on paper? (i.e. do they track them by SIN number or something like that, or only online applications?)

Thanks.


----------



## Langolier (21 Jan 2012)

I also had issues with the access key during my application process. The access key page never loaded from Google Chrome (server sent no data error message) and loaded once from IE on my laptop, after which IE compatibility ceased as well. I was however able to use my mother's computer to complete the application using IE and I am able to load the access key pages from my Android phone, which is also useful for checking on the status of my application. 

I am not an I.T. specialist, so I won't speculate as to why this problem occurred with my laptop but not the desktop, but it certainly looks like I am not the only one having issues.


----------



## jokersnightmare (25 Apr 2012)

I don't know about the "no data sent" but the "general saml partner error" is something really stupid. It comes from not having selected your language/department that you wish to enter at the main access-key page. You have to go to https://cledacces-accesskey.gc.ca not a bookmarked page, select your language and the field that you're supposed to log into. It will work after that. I had problem time and time again until I figured that out.


----------



## DAA (25 Apr 2012)

Gizmo 421 said:
			
		

> If you have any questions or are unsure of something please contact your local recruiting centre or the Canadian Forces National Recruiting Centre (CFNRCC).



What Gizmo says is good advice!  Your best bet is to contact the National office (CFNRCC), as they usually have the most up to date information, well before your local recuiting centre.  They may not be able to help you with your access problems, but at least you get word from the preverbial "horses mouth"....lol


----------

